# Any interest for carbide pen mills?



## chrisk (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all,
After I purchased, two years ago, a carbide pen mill from Nolan, and after I learned the shop where these were made had closed, I was upset for after trying this tool one cannot live without it...
Last year I had the opportunity to give my pen mill for honing here in Greece. The job was well done for, with this hell of a tool, I was even able to perfectly clean my pen blanks (believe me or not...) after finishing them with CA! Meanwhile, I tried to order a new carbide pen mill from different sources. After some unsuccessful attempts and a poorly made pen mill (3d on the right with positive rake) I found a firm here in Greece which IMHO will be able to make carbide pen mills to our specifications.
I already ordered two units from them and a fast test (with a spalted beech blank) produced some interesting results. These units were made from scratch, that is I didn't provide the mills. The mill's diameter is 7/8" (22mm) and the welded carbide cutters have a neutral rake.

On the pic hereunder the first pen mill (left) is my Nolan's one (a hell of a tool!!!) with negative rake cutters, the second one (center) is one of the pen mills made by the Greek firm (neutral rake) and the last (right) is a pen mill, with positive rake, made by a Belgian firm.

The question is, is there any interest for this kind of carbide pen mills? I have to meet the person in charge at the end of August but he already told me they can make this kind of mills either from scratch (to our specifications with neutral or negative rake, at the diameter we want...) either by welding the carbide cutters to mills we'll provide.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 6, 2012)

Any approx cost to both options?


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a six head cutter.  I would LOVE to get this in carbide!!!  As Fred said....COST???

Jason


----------



## thewishman (Aug 6, 2012)

Chris, I have been dreading the day when my mill needs to be replaced. Nolan's mill is great. I would be interested.


----------



## hebertjo (Aug 6, 2012)

I would be very interested as well. I would opt for the full service option on a four or six blade head at least 3/4 inch diameter. 

Thanks,


----------



## robutacion (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, my question is, if the negative rake has proven to be the best type for the job, why not to get the Greek firm to make them as the one from Nolan...??? After all, they are prepared to make them from scratch, right..???

You need to provide a price before people commit to it, sorry...!

Cheers
George


----------



## jeweler53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a pen mill. It works OK. In order for me to answer your question I need to know:


What are the features and benefits of what you are proposing?
What is the cost?
If it works better, lasts longer and/or does the job better, I might be willing to consider it.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have 3 of Nolan's mills. One of his originals and 2 latter. The original has a neutral rake. A latter generation a very slight rake and the last even more rake. I find I like the neutral the best a very slight rake mite be better and more forgiving for a wider range of users. One thing to point out is quality control and this is nit picking. out of the 3 mills I own I think only 1 is spot on as far as the level of the cutting heads. The others there is 1 or 2 the are slightly higher. We're only talking thousands but a way to check is to simply put the head on a flat piece of steel and see if there is a wobble or light showing under a cutter or use the mill by hand to clean up a finish blank and see if one of the cutters is doing the cutting or is the cutting shared by all the cutters.

Good Luck

.


----------



## MarkD (Aug 7, 2012)

I would be interested


----------



## keithbyrd (Aug 7, 2012)

I am interested


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am interested, but of course cost is an issue. And I would want a negative rake also

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree with you Bruce a slight neg. rake would work for most and I was lucky as all three of mine were nice and level (according to Paul in OKC).
I think that as these will be made from scratch instead of having the cutters added to existing mills that the levelness of the cutting heads would be easier to obtain.





bruce119 said:


> I have 3 of Nolan's mills. One of his originals and 2 latter. The original has a neutral rake. A latter generation a very slight rake and the last even more rake. I find I like the neutral the best a very slight rake mite be better and more forgiving for a wider range of users. One thing to point out is quality control and this is nit picking. out of the 3 mills I own I think only 1 is spot on as far as the level of the cutting heads. The others there is 1 or 2 the are slightly higher. We're only talking thousands but a way to check is to simply put the head on a flat piece of steel and see if there is a wobble or light showing under a cutter or use the mill by hand to clean up a finish blank and see if one of the cutters is doing the cutting or is the cutting shared by all the cutters.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> .


----------



## Timbo (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm interested, but would need to know cost prior to committing.


----------



## angelofdeath (Aug 7, 2012)

I am interested as well, but like everyone else...the price may be a factor.


----------



## chrisk (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi  all,
No commitment here. I only  wanted to gauge your interest before continuing any negociation with the  factory. For the price I was asked (65 Euros or $US80) for  a single carbide pen mill is an issue. Anyway, as it seems there is enough  interest, I’ll attend a meeting planned at the factory at the end of this month.  And I’ll ask on the one hand a price for 20, 50, 100 carbide pen mills from  scratch to our own specifications (seemingly with a negative rake). In the other  hand, I’ll ask a price for carbide cutters welded to conventional pen mills we  provide.

No gain for me either in  this venture. Hopefully an opportunity to give something back of what I received  from this community. And IMHO an alternative to Nolan’s carbide pen mills is a  good chance.

 Now, if we agree to the factory’s terms, we have to find an appropriate  arrangement for such a “collective” (?) order for the “group buy” rule (for  already existing stuff) is not observed.

 Christos.


----------



## chrisk (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi all,
  Sorry for the delay to update this thread.
  Here is the offer made by the Greek factory:
Up to 20 pcs             price 60 € /pc (+/- $US76)
From 20 – 50 pcs    price  54 €/pc (+/- $US68)
From 50-100 pcs     price 48,6 €/pc (+/- $US61,50)

This price includes the cutter (head + carbide cutters from scratch) finished with quality control piece by piece.
  Also, as an introductory price, in order for their product to be tried they offer the *first 10 carbide pen mills for 50 €/pc (+/-$ US63). *
  I asked for a smaller diameter (3/4” instead 7/8” initially) but they said, unlike other products they make, this product is not a matter of materials but a man-hour process resulting especially from the piece by piece quality control (the cutters level is verified…).
  I don’t know if there is any interest. Anyway, at the end of this month, if some colleagues are interested to purchase such a tool at the introductory price, I have a couple of tools for the first 10 respondents so they can try (under certain conditions) these tools before making any decision. One of these tools is mine and the second is provided by the factory in order for us to try their new design. As you can see (pic below), the mill’s shaft is part of the head.

PS: the mills made by this factory have a slightly negative rake at -1°.


----------



## thewishman (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Chris, it looks good. Trying to decide if I can afford the new mill. I'll think about it for a few days and report back.


----------



## cschimmel (Sep 11, 2012)

Interested


----------



## Ed Tyler (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a carbide cutter end mill and after it got a little dull, I discovered that I can sharpen it with a small diamond sharpener.  Just a little touch up is all that is required to turn it back into its new self.  

It is my belief that the carbide cutters like to be turned a little fast than the high speed steel units.


----------



## Lucky2 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would like to get one of them.
Len


----------



## pensbydesign (Sep 16, 2012)

just saying to let people know whiteside has already gone to production on a carbide 3/4" cutter head will be available soon


----------



## Lucky2 (Sep 30, 2012)

Chris, do you have an update or anything to say about the status of this penmill? Are they going to be offered for sale, or have you decided to not be bothered with the headache? I am still interested in purchasing one, please send me a PM if they become available. 
Len


----------



## chrisk (Oct 2, 2012)

Lucky2 said:


> Chris, do you have an update or anything to say about the status of this penmill? Are they going to be offered for sale, or have you decided to not be bothered with the headache? I am still interested in purchasing one, please send me a PM if they become available.
> Len



Hi Len,
Sorry, no update yet. While I'm waiting for one of my pen mills from an IAP colleague, I wanted to give a try to the second mill (new design) before shipping these test mills to the interested members.
Unfortunately, recently I was injured (left hand) at the bandsaw and won't be able to try this mill before a few days.

Anyway, the mills are already offered for sale if someone asks for (by PM please so I can send the factory contact details). But (as far as the opportunity is there) I think it's better to try one of these mills before paying such a price. With this testing, it will cost at worst but a few dollars for shipping (the next mill recipient pays for the shipping costs). As for the purchasing decision it will be based on real facts. Anyway, If I was concerned with such a purchase, this is the way I'd prefer.

Last but not least, it should be interesting to have some details here about a US carbide pen mill made to our specifications. Honestly, I'm feeling a bit uncomfortable to point out to an overseas most expensive solution, and eventually been the recipient of complaints from unhappy colleagues a few weeks later.

Christos.


----------



## chrisk (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all,
First of all please accept my apologies for the  delay before posting this update.
In fact, while testing the Greek factory's carbide  pen mills, I had some issues from the beginning. I thus wanted to try the mills  more extensively. Among interesting positive findings, some of the issues  remained, together with my firm conviction that these problems are minor and can  be easily fixed.
Unfortunately, we have to wait for the  improvements, and I'm the first concerned for I already paid for a couple of  these mills. The fact is I want to be there (that is in Greece) before any  changes are made. Thant means... next summer. Anyway, I don't recommend the  purchase of these mills at this time. I've been in touch with the factory and  they agree with my position.
Thanks for your patience.
Christos.


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 13, 2012)

I am interested


----------



## thewishman (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Hope you can get them to make the proper adjustments.


----------

